
MaruOS is open source - chei0aiV
http://blog.maruos.com/2016/02/11/maru-is-open-source/
======
justinclift
Seems like an interesting potential product/project.

The Blog seems a bit awkwardly worded - "is open source" instead of "is going
open source", as there doesn't seem to be a code repository available yet, nor
licensing info, (etc).

But, it sounds like you'll be off to a good start when you get those bits in
place. :)

